# Human Ego and identifications with this disorder



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, 
Has anyone read or downloaded the audio book A New Earth by Eckhart Tolle? - he mentions the ALIENATION of the ego through identification with thought forms. This seemed to be very true sounding. Could it be the ego is a form of dissociation?


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Rozanne said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone read or downloaded the audio book A New Earth by Eckhart Tolle? - he mentions the ALIENATION of the ego through identification with thought forms. This seemed to be very true sounding. Could it be the ego is a form of dissociation?


...sort of...

I've only read a few excerpts but that was enough to see that he appears to have come across the truth, not understood it and then tried to make money out of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone read or downloaded the audio book A New Earth by Eckhart Tolle? - he mentions the ALIENATION of the ego through identification with thought forms. This seemed to be very true sounding. *Could it be the ego is a form of dissociation?*


Roz,
Have to look this dude up. I'm not sure what is meant by the "Ego as a form of dissociation." The Ego, is the "I" or the "Self" (my Freud is rusty). Can you rephrase the question. Meantime I have to look this up.

Also, this might be a psychoanalytic forum discussion?

D (for depression) :|
If I don't keep moving, or keep occupied with something like looking things up, I could (and have) sleep for 24 hours straight. Sigh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

The Ego Eckholt Tolle speaks of is not the freudian Ego spoken of in psychoanalytical terms etc...

Eckholt Tolle is a spiritual commercialist trying to sell the buddha to the new age consumer masses. :|


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Spirit said:



> The Ego Eckholt Tolle speaks of is not the freudian Ego spoken of in psychoanalytical terms etc...
> 
> Eckholt Tolle is a spiritual commercialist trying to sell the buddha to the new age consumer masses. :|


Oh for crying out loud. Well, I won't look him up.
I guess this should go to alternative?
I always say, if someone has the ONE solution, I'm very sus. There is no such thing.

"Ask not what disease the person has, ask what person the disease has." William Osler, M.D. (I don't think that's exactly correct) but

*"WE ARE ALL UNIQUE!"*


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> I guess this should go to alternative?


Yes, I think so.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

uhhhh, ok, so let's make this into a debate about Eckhart Tolle then! I don't really care that much for Eckhart Tolle himself, although I believe he is sincere. What does impress me, though, is his indepth description of the false self, which in itself makes A New Earth a must-read for any self-respecting New Ager (like myself) (....New Age ego does suck, it has to be said). And yes, Sandy, the ego he is talking about is different from the ego of Freud (where it means the personality), and the Ego of Steiner, where it means the "higher self".

(from what i understand) ego is the tendancy within the mind to believe it is special/different, due to identification with a limited part of reality, and reducing the awareness of the person in various ways, including awareness of the body. Anyway, whatever you think of Eckhart Tolle, the way he describes it in A New Earth makes a lot of sense of it, and if you don't want to pay for it, the audio book can be downloaded online.

hope you are ok everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes the "imaginary" Ego spoken of in buddhism and by Eckholt holier than thou Tolle  is limited because it relates to reality in a fractured way by perceiving reality as self through the veils of Greed, hatred and delusion.But _Everyone_ does this..We all create our reality through the veil of self.....Not everybody has "Dp,d".
Everybody dissociates though, quite normally, we shouldnt confuse Dp,d with Dissociation technically.

Hope youre well Roz.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Eckhart Tolle does sometimes appear to be talking from a place of ego - the many accounts of miraculous things he has done in his life, including the time when through the power of presence, he managed to convince his neighbour Ethel that her battles with the landlord hardly meant anything....the time he helped a lady be free of her pain body, only for it to "attach to his aura", such that when he went into a cafe, and a disabled man in a wheelchair starts going mental at the waitress, he thinks ite because he took a the ladies pain-body in there with him, thus causing the event....whatever...

in spite of these self-prefessed moments of spiritual genius, i think he has a very clear description of the ego in his book - once which could help people go through the process of dissociation easier.

when you get ill, your ego/lower mind starts going "I shouldn't be ill", "What will people think if I go mad?" "I'm meant to be the strong one" etc. "i'm going schizophrenic" etc. Byron Katie says....just don't believe in anything your mind tells you and you'll be alright! and whilst yeah, these people are selling a lot of books etc...they may have a point.


----------



## flowerchild19 (Dec 11, 2008)

one book i found to be useful was Emotional Genius by Karla McLaren ....check it out . [/i]


----------

